# Work Boots opinion



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Due some new work boots and want to get it right this time....

Bought magnum halifax 6 inch boots last time for around $115 from the US and although they have served me reasonably well for the past year they are just big bulky clumpy things and since I work in domestic properties as a gas service and repair engineer/ installs, big and bulky is pointless.

Ideally from the uk and less than £80 and are s3 rated.

Mid ankle(6") and a boot not trainer.

Been looking at Engelbert Strauss "boots david" but for £50 and 0 reviews I don't want to risk it.

Also as a young man of 25 they need to look half decent and not rubbish I saw my tutors wear 7 years ago :lol:

So please some reviews ect.

P.s if I hear bloody irish setters & red wings etc I'll kick off!! (Inside my head obviously) they're too expensive and look too "dressy". Also prefer to buy from the UK.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Not many people people realise this but puma acctually make a line of safety shoes and boots that are very stylish and very durable,ive had a few pairs now and they are the best safety shoes ive ever owned.

https://charnwoodfootwear.co.uk/safety- ... twear.html


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Reasty said:


> Not many people people realise this but puma acctually make a line of safety shoes and boots that are very stylish and very durable,ive had a few pairs now and they are the best safety shoes ive ever owned.
> 
> https://charnwoodfootwear.co.uk/safety- ... twear.html


What ones have you tried from puma and what are their sizes like? Eg if you're an 8 is its best to go for your size or 1 smaller as i have found in the past?

They don't look too clumpy either... hardest part about buying online as you never know what they're like.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Reasty said:


> Not many people people realise this but puma acctually make a line of safety shoes and boots that are very stylish and very durable,ive had a few pairs now and they are the best safety shoes ive ever owned.
> 
> https://charnwoodfootwear.co.uk/safety- ... twear.html


I'm pretty sure Screwfix sell them too, so you can go and try them on (Everyone has a local screwfix these days!)


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i am a size 9 and i bought a 9 and they fit perfectly,also the ones i have are very light considering they are saftey shoes,ive had the trainer ones and now have the kinda ankle boot ones,stock is usually good but i did have to wait 2 weeks for my current pair.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I go through boots every six months or so

Just pop down to Screwfix and see what they have. The De Walt boots are pretty good, Come in suede (timberland style) or I get the gortex ones as better for outside work.

Normally something on a deal, less than £50-60 a pair


----------



## ethicsgradient (Feb 23, 2018)

I like cofra boots, I wear mostly the welder range but I would suspect their other styles are just as well made and comfortable.


----------



## cocojiy (2 mo ago)

mickee92 said:


> Due some new work boots and want to get it right this time....
> 
> Bought magnum halifax 6 inch boots last time for around $115 from the US and although they have served me reasonably well for the past year they are just big bulky clumpy things and since I work in domestic properties as a gas service and repair engineer/ installs, big and bulky is pointless.
> 
> ...


Hello, and sorry if my question is out of the ordinary, but I see so much experienced people in this forum, I had to ask this one. I've been experiencing burning sensation and hot sweaty feet in my new work boots, which I've been trying to break them in for 1 week so far. Boots name are Site Ironstone boots, uk bought as I live here. My problem is that, I've seen a podiatrist in the last days and she said I have over-pronation( she suggested custom molded insoles at 410£) and this is the cause that my feet burn in work boots, get sweaty, hurt. Do note, in the last 3 weeks I have bought so many insoles and socks, but none work ( i wear thick puma socks in these current work boots, which im currently thinking of giving them one more try in thiner ones before I return them) This issue started recently, when I changed my old boots and the weather got bad and needed new and water proof. Please, if anyone can solve my issue, it may be the boots, it may be the socks, or it might be a different condition I dont know! 4 years in construction and never had this issue this bad until now.


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

I vote for Scruffs. I have a pair of Scruffs Switchbacks which are by far the most comfortable work boot I’ve ever owned. They are a bit less durable than other boots I’ve had, but so comfortable. And they are relatively cheap. Take a look at the reviews, there’s a lot of people that agree! 



https://www.trade-point.co.uk/departments/scruffs-men-s-tan-safety-boots-size-11/5056122014536_TP.prd?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIp9Ko17vF-wIVTP53Ch01lAIfEAQYByABEgJIDvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

